# Pawn Stars on History Channel



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was at the hotel in Harrisburg last the other night, and as I was watching Pawn Stars on History HD, I saw a flash of a tender for about... half a second. Long enough to recognize a big hauler tender.

Later another commercial howed the engine, but I forget which one it was... if memory serves it was teh prospector set with teh blue boiler and diamond stack.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught a few glimpses of the locomotive last night! 
I thought it looked like a LGB mogul..but the quick and partial views made it hard to make a positive ID.. 
could be a Big Hauler.. 

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We just started watching it recently, get a kick out of it and the 'Picker's show they have on that channel.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a fun show, the old man is a riot and Chumly is the sort you just wanna slap up side the head. I saw that train in the showcase and thought it was a bachmann wood burner . Shame they didn't show the transaction for that one.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup great show.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Pawn Stars, Pickers, Myth Busters, Dirty Jobs. Love these shows. Lately on Mondays, they have been having Pawn Stars and Pickers on all day and night. Hard to get anything else done around here! 

I'm pretty sure the loco on Pawn Stars is a Big Hauler.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Big Hauler. I seen it on a thousand re-runs also (looked the same as the first show, imagine that)! 

Ed


----------

